# Jäger kontra Radler Region Nürnberg



## girohardl (6. Juni 2006)

Sehr geehrte Damen, sehr geehrte Herren,
liebe Mitglieder
die geplanten Mountainbike - Routen im Landkreis Nürnberger Land einen herben
Rückschlag erlitten.
Näheres dazu auf der dafür eingerichteten Seite des ADFC Nürnberg:

http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/aktuell.htm

Zwischenzeitlich liegen eine Reihe von Äußerungen von Vereinen und 
Einzelpersonen vor, die eine Fortführung des Programmes fordern. 
Weitere Info
gerne
viele Grüße
Eberhard Tzscheuschner
Presseprecher Bike Forum Nürnberger Land


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2006)

Probleme beginnen immer dann wen man was fordert.
Und warum was fordern was man eh darf und vor allem warum etwas fordern damit man weniger darf 
Des mit dem Mountainbikenetzt zB. im Fichtelgebirge war einer der größten Fehler in der Geschichte des Mountainbikens des Fichtelgebirges.
Abgesehen von dem das es eh unnütz war.
Regt euch einfach net drüber auf das ihr ja so schlecht drann seit und geht schöne Touren fahren wo immer ihr Lust habt.


G.


PS: Tut mir ja leid das ich jetzt net über diese Jäger usw. schimpfe, aber deren Meinung ist eh meistens klar und die sollen sie auch haben und damit froh sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (6. Juni 2006)

Scahde an der Stelle, dass der typische Biker sich eben nicht organisiert und mal eine Lobby bildet. Dann brauch man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn Regeln gemacht werden, ohne die Biker zu fragen. Ob ob man dann noch lange so viel darf, kann angezweifelt werden. In gewissen Regionen werden Biker ausgegrenzt ohne schlafende Hunde geweckt zu haben. Also organisiert euch und wehret den Anfängen, bevor es zu spät ist und Ihr nur noch auf wenigen Forstautobahnen fahren dürft ...


----------



## Riddick (6. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Probleme beginnen immer dann wen man was fordert.


Genauso problematisch ist's aber auch, wenn andere etwas fordern, und man selbst dazu, bzw. dagegen nicht Stellung bezieht.




> Und warum was fordern was man eh darf und vor allem warum etwas fordern damit man weniger darf


Weil die Jäger jetzt etwas fordern, dass unseren Sport stark einschränken könnte, wenn wir dagegen nicht einschreiten. Und die Erfahrung zeigt leider, dass oftmals derjenige bekommt, was er will, wenn er nur laut genug schreit.  

Wenn wir Mountainbiker uns nun still verhalten, weil wir meinen im Recht zu sein, kann uns das später evtl. als stillschweigende Akzeptanz ausgelegt werden.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2006)

Hier oben geht es aber nur darum etwas zu fordern was man dort nicht brauchte.....zumindest bis vor der Idee.
Und verwechsel Jäger nicht mit Forstbeamten oder dem Forst im Allgemeinen.
Die haben das Sagen.
Wenn man nur ein wenig sich darüber Gedanken macht weiß man das der Jäger etwas im Nachteil ist gegenüber der Restbevölkerung 
Aber genau mit solchen Forderungen wie oben, destabilisiert man seine "wirklichen" Rechte und Möglichkeiten.......wenn es dann wirklich hart auf hart kommt.
Ich wohne am Land und am Waldrand und wir haben einen bikerunfreundlichen richtig negativeingestellten Forstbeamten.
Und was soll´s, deswegen "verbünde" ich mich net gegen ihn.
Weil genau das ist dann seine Sichtweise zu der Sache.
Und Jäger sind nur Jäger...so ähnlich wie Angler die die Pacht auf einen Weiher haben.
Laßt sie halt einfach reden und sich ärgen.
Solange sich jeder an die Regeln hält werden sie auch nicht geändert werden....
....und man hat immer dann am meisten Rechte wenn man alles möglichst unberegelt läßt.


@Riddick: Aber ich bin auch mit jedem deiner Worte ganz deiner Meinung.

Aber in dem Fall oben ist die Suppe wieder selbst eingebrockt, genau wie es bei uns war.
Oder wer hat da zuerst unbedingt was machen wollen oder habe ich habe alles falsch verstanden.
Und deswegen, weil wir genau des schon hinter uns haben, meine ich des genau so wie ich es schreib.
Weil wir hätten fast unsere gesamten Trails verloren, weil irgendwer auf die Idee kam ein Mountainbikewegenetz zu etablieren 


G.


----------



## merkt_p (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich sehe es ähnlich wie LB Jörg.

Die Ausschilderung des Wegenetzes wurde vom Fremdenverkehrsamt des Kreis Nürnberger Landes "beauftragt".
In diesem Fall geht es um Tourismus! selbst die Naturschutzbehörde war bei der Routenplannung mit im Boot.

Was ich schade finde, die Leute vom ADFC, Radlexpress Feucht, RK Schnaittachtal haben tollen Touren rausgesucht und diese beschildert alles Ehrenamtlich!! und das soll jetzt umsonst gewesen sein?

Andererseits, stellt Euch vor die MTBler organisieren sich, machen eine Massendemonstration und treten mit 100 -?? Radlern auf, da bekommt selbst die Naturschutzbehörde kalte Füße angesicht der potentiellen Massen in Wald und Flur.

Mal schauen wer im Nürnberger Laund den längeren Atem hat Tourismus oder Jagd.

Gruß Martin


----------



## HansLuntz (17. Juni 2006)

Ich habe heute mal den Stand der Dinge zusammengestellt:
http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/Mountai....htm#Stand1706

Was die Veröffentlichung betrifft: Eine Überblicksskizze wurde bereits im Frühjahr mal in der Hersbrucker Zeitung veröffentlicht: http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/Mountai...Ueberblick.jpg

Wer sich im Wald auskennt, der wird anhand der Skizzen auch die tropfenförmigen Markierungen erkennen und kann sich selbst ein Bild machen, wie diese Strecken beschaffen sind.


----------



## saalfelder (18. Juni 2006)

HansLuntz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute mal den Stand der Dinge zusammengestellt [..]


Ich habe etwas in der aktuellen BIKE 7/06 geblättert und auf Seite 33 was Interessantes gefunden.
Schaut's Euch halt mal an, was die Österreicher in Osttirol (http://www.lienz-tourismus.at)  veranstalten. 
Weder ADFC, DAV o.ä. sollten Interesse an solch einer Streckenausweisung haben, sondern einzig und allein der örtliche Tourismus. Es ist aber anzunehmen, daß die soviel zu tun haben, daß da kein Interesse besteht. Und ich bin mir fast sicher, daß es in Österreich auch Jäger gibt. Naja, 's scheint, daß sie uns da wieder mehrere Längen voraus sind.


----------



## amelius (22. Juni 2006)

HansLuntz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute mal den Stand der Dinge zusammengestellt:
> http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/Mountai....htm#Stand1706
> 
> Was die Veröffentlichung betrifft: Eine Überblicksskizze wurde bereits im Frühjahr mal in der Hersbrucker Zeitung veröffentlicht: http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/Mountai...Ueberblick.jpg



nix für ungut - hier sind die Links in anklickbarer Form ...

http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/aktuell.htm#Stand1706

http://www.adfc-nuernberg.de/MountainbikeNL/Ueberblick.jpg

Mehr über die Routen ... schreibt mir ne PM...


----------

